# I hope you all had a wonderful 4th of July!



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 5, 2019)

We had a wonderful holiday. My daughter and family spent 3 days with us. It was way to hot to cook on the grill at dinner time but I made hamburgers  earlier in the day and just reheated them,they tasted fine.I made some salads and an ice cream cake for dessert. We then went to a local school that had a fireworks display. 
The only mishap was that my youngest Grandson got bug spray in his eye. They quickly washed it out and he was fine and just in time to see the fireworks. They are leaving today to go back to DC. I'm so happy they are closer now. A far cry from Oregon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 5, 2019)

That's a wonderful picture Ruth.  I'm glad you had a good time.  My holiday was "meh."  I don't mind tho.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 5, 2019)

That looks like so much fun @Ruth n Jersey Nothin like time with those grandbabies.

Ours was event free, but I was fine with it.


----------



## 911 (Jul 6, 2019)

Great picture. Just like back in the day when we would go watch a parade.

When I was still working, July 4th was a very busy holiday, especially if it came on the weekend. Between drunk drivers and domestic violence issues, I would be lucky to get away with working less than a 14-16 hour day. 

We were working a fireworks show in a small burg just outside of Pittsburgh. A couple of drunks almost started a riot. By the time the smoke cleared, we had arrested 8 people; 6 men and 2 women. It’s too long to tell the story, but it’s now laughable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We had a wonderful holiday. My daughter and family spent 3 days with us. It was way to hot to cook on the grill at dinner time but I made hamburgers View attachment 71816 earlier in the day and just reheated them,they tasted fine.I made some salads and an ice cream cake for dessert. We then went to a local school that had a fireworks display.
> The only mishap was that my youngest Grandson got bug spray in his eye. They quickly washed it out and he was fine and just in time to see the fireworks. They are leaving today to go back to DC. I'm so happy they are closer now. A far cry from Oregon.


Love the pic Ruth., and you look so cute in it, too. Thanks for posting


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2019)

Great picture of you and your family Ruth!  We didn't do much on the holiday, just grilled our ribs on the BBQ today, all was tender and tasty.


----------

